
Mass Immersion Approach, a comprehensive approach to acquiring foreign languages - Kelamir
https://massimmersionapproach.com/
======
Kelamir
I got good at English from reading lots of books, and by the time I stumbled
across the website, I could confidently read any English text, looking up only
some unusual words like "epitome"; so I knew that immersion is a working way
to learn a language. This website had improved the way I approach language
learning, and I apply the ideas from it to learn Japanese. Honestly, it's got
many a good tip.

